# Fuji S10-S



## jkp (Apr 4, 2006)

Traded a mountain bike for a Fuji S10-S, manufactured in December 1977. Apparently the original owner suffered a stroke shortly after buying this, and it has collecting dust since. The tires are "Fuji approved" made by The Silver Star tire company. Any recommendations for reserving the tires? I thought an automotive tire shine product would work, but welcome alternate ideas. Thanks, Kelly


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

jkp said:


> Traded a mountain bike for a Fuji S10-S, manufactured in December 1977. Apparently the original owner suffered a stroke shortly after buying this, and it has collecting dust since. The tires are "Fuji approved" made by The Silver Star tire company. Any recommendations for reserving the tires? I thought an automotive tire shine product would work, but welcome alternate ideas. Thanks, Kelly


If you are going to ride the bike, I'd recommend new tires. Modern tires are way better than the ones they had in 1977, and it's likely that 30 year old ties have degraded to the point where they are not safe. This is almost certainly a 27" tire. There are several very good 27" tires available. paneracer pasela TG would be a great choice.


----------

